# schools in athens



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

We will be moving to athens in August and are in the process of applying for schools for my son, who is 12 and will be going into year 8. 
We've applied to St Catherines and Campion. Both seem like great schools, does anyone have children at either of these schools and if so what are your opinion on them?


----------



## Shnoof (Apr 16, 2010)

ISA (Formerly TASIS): Avoid it. Period.

St Katherines: A school with a good reputation, but a friend that has his children in it says the new director is not doing too well of a job.

Campion: Reputation of being the top private school in Athens.

Byron College: A tiny quiet school. Kinda average. English system.

ACS: American system, decent. One of the more popular choices.


----------

